# Syncomatic doesn't show "Sync Stacks" feature



## LouieSherwin (Oct 11, 2011)

The "Sync Stacks" menu item does not appear in my Plug-in Extras menu. 

I have the current version 1.34, I have tried enabling/disabling the plug-in, starting/stopping LR. and making sure at least one selected image is in a stack and all of the images in the stack are selected.

I would like to use this feature but is isn't showing up.

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok now I found it. This option only shows up under Library -> Plug-in Extras menu but not in File -> Plug-in Extras menu where as the "Sync files with same name" shows up under both menus. 

Perhaps it should show up in both menus.

-louie


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 11, 2011)

That's an oversight on my part. Thanks.

John


----------

